# MG Metro



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

This MG Metro had done under 400miles from new and I was asked to give the bay a good clean to try to reflect that mileage.

I would have liked more time on the bay, but I did the best I could with the time allowed,

Before










After










cheers


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

quality, looks mint, so how old is it?


----------



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

bluepeter said:


> quality, looks mint, so how old is it?


cheers

tbh I can't remember the reg of the car, though it may have been on a G? so around 20 years old I think?


----------



## TEGBOY (May 30, 2009)

Fantastic, excellent work


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That's a huge improvment and now looks fitting of the mileage. Great work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Spares Vehicle :lol:

Used to scrap these all the time after taking the good bits for the Minis.

Quite rare now.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

very rare now its raining alot!!

How do you only get 400 miles on the clock of what was only a warm hatch (except the turbo) - someone must have had it delivered and parked in the garage and then died before they had the chance to tell someone they had bought it.

Nice work on it - that is what an engine used to look like. Would love to see some exterior shots of it though.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Great transformation. Nice job


----------



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

tamandlee said:


> very rare now its raining alot!!
> 
> How do you only get 400 miles on the clock of what was only a warm hatch (except the turbo) - someone must have had it delivered and parked in the garage and then died before they had the chance to tell someone they had bought it.
> 
> Nice work on it - that is what an engine used to look like. Would love to see some exterior shots of it though.


afaik it was bought from MG or it was sold to auction, something like that and it had been on display for near it's whole life,

i'll see if i can get some pics of it,


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Cracking, any more details on the car? I used to own a couple of MG Metros when I was 17, I'm still fond of them now! 

Ollie


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Great work, have you got any more pics of the car? I love the MG Metro!


----------



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got a couple more jobs to do in the next week or so, so i'll ask if they have some pics of it, it's now currently with the owner and his other collection of cars in Wales


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Still waiting for the promised update on this.


----------



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr Concours said:


> Still waiting for the promised update on this.


I will get a picture tomorrow for you


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Metro's are great :thumb: Nice work there buddy


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Blast from the past....I had white 1988 MG Metro  a lot slower than the (rather heavily modified) 1976 Mini I had though! Them were the days


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

What did you actually do to it to get the results?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice work. I thought it was a turo when i saw 400 miles!!! :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

My first car as a 17 year old was a black MG metro, I absolutely loved it, black windows,black lights, cherry bomb exhaust, K&N filter and standard it had red carpets and red seat belts, I was and still am a boy racer (current drive modified Subaru) My metro used to rev for England and go off the speedo at 115 mph :devil:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

yep i too had use of a white mg metro when i was 17.loved it till i got caught driving like a **** in it...ooops. great wee cars ,crazy high sills and mad steering


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Brings back memorys. Red seatbelts, noisy gearboxes and oil leaks :lol:

I had an MG Metro Turbo and wish id never sold it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wasn't the engine from a 1275 mini cooper


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

That view sticks in my mind from learning how to work on cars: I had an 'A' reg MG Metro back in 1986 and one month out of warranty it dropped to running on 3 cylinders... Lucky one of the guys at the base I worked at helped me and I learnt how to rebuild engines, so it was a useful lesson in life that's stood me in good stead since. I had to sell it to clear the debts of the car loan itself and the bill for engine parts. 

I thought there wasn't enough 'red' on mine so I painted the 'holes' on the alloys red as well and thought it looked great (at the time ). I even managed to bleach the red carpet by putting a spare battery behind the front seat, which tipped over. :wall: I found a picture of it recently which brought the memories back...I've not had a car since that was so unreliable, but it was my first 'decent' car so it's a bitter sweet memory.


----------

